# More 2007's ( F3:13 ???)



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

I guess these would be part of the "budget" made in asia pinarello line.
Can't read the text but I like the F3:13. The flat bar Trevisio is pretty cool too.

http://www.home.cs.puon.net/cskanzaki/2007/2007pinarello/pinarello-f3-13.htm

http://www.home.cs.puon.net/cskanzaki/2007/2007pinarello/pinarello trevisoP.htm

http://www.home.cs.puon.net/cskanzaki/2007/2007pinarello/pinarello%20galileo%82o.htm

http://www.home.cs.puon.net/cskanzaki/2006/pinarello/pinarello angliru.htm

More of the same, plus some Operas

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=80948


----------



## shiny_car (Sep 9, 2005)

they look very nice. though i personally like a carbon look on a carbon frame - not painted.

if '07 pina stuff is bein released over the coming months, could be the right time to buy ('06).


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

looks cool.... too bad they have to go and wreck it with those loud "Trek-like" decals. Everybody will know it's a Pinarello without HAVING TO SCREAM IT. :mad2:


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyone know where to get the Treviso city bike in the States? Even the 06?


----------



## tomletsinger (Sep 15, 2004)

*Scoop on the F3:13*

The new F3:13 model is made in the same molds as the F4:13, just using a lower grade of carbon material and without the aesthetic woven outer layer. That's the reason for the paint - structural carbon does not have that nice weave pattern, that's just for looks. 
And just a note: all carbon pinarellos are made in Taiwan, as are nearly all carbon frames from other brands. But if they do the finish work in the home country - Voila! Made in Italy! 

The Treviso is really hard to get here in the states. I have one in the shop that I got from Gita. They had it just to check out the model. It's on layaway, so don't ask.

Tom


----------

